# So Many Pigeons In Need Of Homes ..



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

I can't believe the number of California pigeons needing homes right now ..

_30 in Altadena currently scheduled to be housed at Bart's until homes are found .. I do not know what kind of pigeons these are nor what condition they are in. Owner is seeking homes due to severe allergies to them.

12 in Central California .. all disabled and non-releasable. They will be euthanized if homes cannot be found

15 from Central California that I took in last week .. Rena adopted 1 of these, and most of rest I will be keeping

5 from the Pasadena Humane Society last week .. one has been adopted by Rena - the remaining birds are white birds, one fancy breed banded but not traceable

1 Ringneck Dove from the Pasadena Humane Society, currently with me and my other rescued doves

2 coming from Northern California next Thursday that I will be adopting (this is Opus and Jelly from here at Pigeon-Talk)_

I haven't had the heart or courage to check the Southern California animal shelter/humane sites ..

If anyone is interested in adopting any of these birds, please let me know.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Reti

OMG, Terry, way too many birds need homes.
I hope some day I will be able to take in more birds.

Reti


----------



## [email protected]

*prayers for all*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 12 in Central California .. all disabled and non-releasable. They will be euthanized if homes cannot be found
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


wow. i really hope these 12 find a home soon. i imagine you have crossposted at other sites?


----------



## pdpbison

Oh golly...

Used to be here in Las Vegas, there were three older couples who had nice set-ups for non-releaseable Pigeons.

Time passes, they did too...that, and the Airport expanded, everything got so expensive here, all the old wacky 'Ranchettes' that sat by themselves for so long, squished against by housing developements...

I have four of my own non-releaseables living in my Appartment with me ( maybe five)...

Once I am moved and have my own property, I will build some Aviaries again, and, have a proper spacious outdoor/indoor Home for my own accumulating non-releaseable ones to live into their ( and I guess, my!) old age in comfort and fun.

...sigh...wish I could do more...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

I'm sorry to hear there are so many homeless pigeons, wish I had more room.


----------



## Robby

*adopting*

Hi Terry, Im sorry to hear there are so many pigeons up for adoption on the west coast There dosen't seem to be any here on the east coast.Wish i could help Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks everyone! Robby, did you ever enter your contact information in the 911 Pigeon Alert Database? Trust me, your time will come and probably soon .. we get quite a few birds from your part of the country on 911 that end up needing some help.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Well, I Was Off A Week ..*

The lovely grandparents of Opus and Jelly called this evening. They have arrived in Irvine with Opus and Jelly and will be bringing them to me around 10 AM tomorrow morning. I can't wait to meet these two lovely pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Robby

*pigeons needing homes*

Hi Terry, Yes i did fill out the forms for 911 thanx Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley

*Opus And Jelly Are Here!*

Opus and Jelly arrived right on schedule this morning. They wonderful piijjies, and I'm very happy to have them.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Please do post a picture or two of the new arrivals.


----------



## upcd

*Terry*

If you can bail them out. I can take them and find homes for them. We should take care of So. Cal too. Or is the number to great. I receive calls everyday looking for birds.


----------



## DeadIrishD

Depending on total price, I'd love to get some of the doves 

by any chance are any of thoes pigeons, owls? I've been looking for some of thoes for as long as I can remember, but noone seems to have any.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dan,

There aren't any Owls in the rescued pigeons that have arrived thus far. More are due in from Northern and Central California next weekend.

You might check at http://www.petfinder.com and see what may be at shelters in your area.

Terry


----------



## jesstalavera

*Want to adopt!*

I LOVE pigeons and used to have about 30. But where I live right now I'm not able to have a large coop. I'm VERY eager to adopt a single pigeon or a pair to live inside my home as pets. I'm only a little hesitant because I want friendly pigeons that enjoy people. I live in Maryland so I will happily pay for shipping. Let me know if you think there's a match out there for me.

Jessica


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Jessica and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I'm sure there is a bird or two out there just waiting for you. Please check your local animal shelters and humane societies .. you might be very surprised at what you find. If you don't find any pigeons in need of homes locally, please let me know .. I have two very adoptable and tame pairs as well as a single.

Terry


----------



## DeadIrishD

I still didn't find any around me, you have any single pigeons in need of a home?

I know this may sound weird, but do you have any nice ones with deformitys? I will adopt them as it'd be harder for thoes to be adopted out.


----------



## TAWhatley

DeadIrishD said:


> I still didn't find any around me, you have any single pigeons in need of a home?
> 
> I know this may sound weird, but do you have any nice ones with deformitys? I will adopt them as it'd be harder for thoes to be adopted out.


Hi Dan,

Yes I do have handicapped birds .. you really do need to be up to their care. It's not always easy .. Please do let me know at your age what you intend to do with the birds when you are ready to leave home and go on with your life .. I have disabled pigeons that are 15-19 years of age .. they are practically as old as you are. I can send you some lovely youngsters or some oldsters or a combination of the two, but I want a really big commitment from you on behalf of these birds and some info regarding what I asked .. what happens to them when you are gone into another part of your life?

Terry


----------



## jesstalavera

Terry, I'm so glad to hear you do have some friendly adoptable pigeons. I visited my local Humane Society about 3 weeks ago and they have never had pigeons. I live in a suburban area and never even seen pigeons flying. There is also no places that sell pigeons. I was looking online to buy when I browsed this sight. I would so much rather adopt a pigeon. It has nothing to do with price, it just makes you feel good when you take in a homeless pet. Can you please email me pics of the pigeons up for adoption? I'm [email protected]

Thank you soooo much, you have no idea how excited I am!

Jessica


----------



## DeadIrishD

Hey Terry,

I've been around animals for as long as I can remember, and dispite what my mom, and dad were probably hoping this is just a stage, that I'm going through, however it is'nt, I've been in 4H when I was younger and have nursed many sick birds back to health the best I can, and have never had a bird die in my care.

I realise that taking care of handi capped birds, is'nt always easy, but is taking care of any animal, so that they may live to their full potential? 

I'm 19 and when I do finally move on to the next chapter of my life so to speak the birds are always and forever welcome to live with me, as in my opinion any animal that comes into my home is as much of family, as anyone human is.

I know that this may make you look at me diffrently, as many people realise the fact that any animal is just that, but I admit to being stubborn and this will never change. 

-Dan


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Dan,

Your post makes me look at you as a very special and dedicated person! Thank you for responding to me and telling me how you feel. I, myself, started "dragging" strays home at about the age of four, and bless my parents and grand parents for always taking them in. I'm sure you know the drill ... "But Mom, it just followed me home. Can't we keep it and help it please?" I believe I am very fortunate to have been raised in a family that loved animals of all types.

I've been really busy with family health related stuff the past few days, but I will get that list of adoptable birds together and posted for you, Jessica, and any others that may be interested in adopting.

Terry


----------



## DeadIrishD

Hmm... thats the one I used for dogs, and cats

for the other little guys I gently put some mud on them, and told my mom I found it in a puddle of mud, and that it was close to death, except in the case that one of the barn cats at 4H ate the mother bird.


----------



## jesstalavera

Terry, thank you for taking the time. -Jessica


----------



## upcd

*23 pigeons*

In Southren California to picked up Monday. 20 rollers, 2 homers, 1 dove. Retired gentleman getting out of pigeons. Rena and I will be going and getting them.


----------



## DeadIrishD

Are you talking about the "ringneck" doves... or more so like pigeons?


----------



## Chocolateedd

*pigeons*

If shipping can be arranged to Maryland, i would be more than happy to provide a good home for a couple pairs, if possible. I understand how sad this can be when it happens, and i am thereby willing to raise and care for a couple pairs. PLease contact me at [email protected] I have recently checked the local humane society in search for pigeons in need of homes, but none were there. THankyou


----------



## stach_n_flash

i would adopt some if i could but im tring to adopt harris white pigeon he doesnt want to reject any one right now but he said he would be wilking to travle 1/2 way here and i f i cant travle their ill pay for full shipping here  my pigeon coop is not large enought for more than i would say 4 but im building an attach ment when the rain stops srry to hear about all the homless birds  

i have some good news

i placed 2 and 15th at the track meet last night


----------



## High.flyer

I don't know what kinds of pigeons I have, I know they're not rollers, and not racers, they're homers and I'm looking for 2 hens for 2 lonely cocks. I'll send you pics of my loft, and I'd like them mailed. My email's [email protected]


----------



## Avalona Birdy

*cries* ooooooooohhhff....if I could, I would adopt those from california first.....I really would. I feel useless because I can't. I have GOT to stop visiting these threads......


----------



## Hootie'sMom

*I need a bird*

Hello I could take a female unreleasible. I live in Tampa,FL but would be willing to pay shipping. My pigeon is a pet who needs a wifey so she would have to be ok with people and tough enough to take some birdy love. But, I have a home and love to give so if you have a cantidate just let me know [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Hootie's Mom .. though I would love to send you one of my unreleasable girls, there are plenty of pijjies in Florida needing homes. Reti may be able to get you in touch with Yong or Julie and may even have a girlie bird herself that needs a home. Yong and Julie rescue and rehab birds in Florida. Yong is in Margate and Julie is in Largo .. looks like Julie would be perfect and in easy driving distance. Let me e-mail and/or call her and see what she might have.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper

Terry,

Are the white Homers? If they are, I can add them to my flock of white homers. 

Tanya


----------



## Hootie'sMom

Thanks! Igot a message from Julie/Turkey and she suggested that we do a pigeon meet and greet. You are doing good work for the piggies. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## TAWhatley

zoo keeper said:


> Terry,
> 
> Are the white Homers? If they are, I can add them to my flock of white homers.
> 
> Tanya


Hi Tanya,

I don't have any white homers .. I do have some unbanded whites but none that I could say were truly purebred homers. I don't know if Julie, Reti, or Yong have any in need of homes.

Terry


----------

